
History, Genetics, and Infectious Disease (2016) - dredmorbius
http://www.kyleharper.net/uncategorized/lecture-on-history-genetics-and-infectious-disease/
======
dredmorbius
The real meat here is in the linked video.

Lecture (and reliable audio) start at about 11m 40s.

